# fond des fenetres du finder...



## pjak (28 Septembre 2006)

Salut les gens, je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum et une question me taraude... Après une recherche infructueuse, je me permets de vous poser la question...

J'ai mis un fond d'écrand dans les fenetres du finder, mais quand je monte ou descends dans cette fenetre, le fond monte et descend en même temps...

J'aimerais pouvoir me ballader dans la fenetre sans que le fond ne bouge... vous avez des idées?

Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

Il ne monte pas et ne descend pas c'est juste qu'il se met en haut à droite de la fenêtre et si tu as beaucoup  de dossiers dans cette fenêtre ou autres ton image ne prendra pas la totalité de la fenêtre et donc le reste sera en blanc.Je ne sai pas si tu as compris c'est un peu dur d'expliquer.


> je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum


Bienvenue


----------



## pjak (28 Septembre 2006)

justement j'aimerais éviter cela, que l'on puisse scroller dans la fenêtre sans que le fond ne bouge! Pour te donner une idée, c'est ce qui se passe dans les fenetres de dialogue... quand on a mis une image en fond, la conversation suit son cours( donc la fenetre grandit, et on peut monter ou descendre) sans que l'image du fond ne bouge...

Il me semble que c'est possible sous windows... je trouve ca dommage d'avoir une superbe image en fond qui ne persiste pas dès qu'on se déplace dans la fenetre...

y a vraiment aucun moyen?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

pjak a dit:


> justement j'aimerais &#233;viter cela, que l'on puisse scroller dans la fen&#234;tre sans que le fond ne bouge! Pour te donner une id&#233;e, c'est ce qui se passe dans les fenetres de dialogue... quand on a mis une image en fond, la conversation suit son cours( donc la fenetre grandit, et on peut monter ou descendre) sans que l'image du fond ne bouge...
> 
> Il me semble que c'est possible sous windows... je trouve ca dommage d'avoir une superbe image en fond qui ne persiste pas d&#232;s qu'on se d&#233;place dans la fenetre...
> 
> y a vraiment aucun moyen?


Peut-&#234;tre qu'il y en a un mais je ne sais pas comment on fait...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

Prends un screen de ta fenêtre juste avec le fond blanc.
Prends les mensurations de celui-ci.
Avec ton fond d'écran tu prends la partie du fond d'écran que tu souhaites et ait la même dimension et voilà.


----------



## pjak (28 Septembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Prends un screen de ta fenêtre juste avec le fond blanc.
> Prends les mensurations de celui-ci.
> Avec ton fond d'écran tu prends la partie du fond d'écran que tu souhaites et ait la même dimension et voilà.




heu... j'ai rien compris...

Mes fenetres peuvent être très grandes, avec plusieurs centaines d'éléments à l'intérieur... dur de prendre la mensuration d'une telle fenetre...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

Alors utilise un fond uniforme.


----------

